
Why Blockchain Might Kill Both Cable and Netflix - TheVinous
https://hackernoon.com/why-blockchain-might-kill-both-cable-and-netflix-9e2f596a050c?source=rss----3a8144eabfe3---4
======
cimmanom
Will someone please convince me that this isn't a case of "everything looks
like a nail"?

